# New enclosure build



## mchasal (Aug 28, 2021)

I recently ordered a TouchDRO V2 adapter with the enclosure, along with some Ditron magnetic scales to mount on a Bridgeport mill.
I noticed that the enclosure parts differ a little bit from the instructions on the TouchDRO site, so I recorded the assembly of the enclosure in case that's helpful to anyone who gets the, presumably, new enclosure.





Also recorded building the connectors and assembling the whole TouchDRO adapter as well as testing it with a scale.





Hopefully these are helpful to someone, somewhere. Happy to answer any questions within my limited TouchDRO experience and going to work on getting everything mounted on the mill next.


----------



## mchasal (Sep 22, 2021)

Just to complete the project, here's a (much shorter) video showing the scales mounted and hooked up to the TouchDRO controller. 




I'm quite happy with how it turned out and how well TouchDRO works. Makes things much easier than just the dials.


----------



## nighthawkFmobil (Sep 25, 2021)

Nice job! What tablet are you using? 

Your mills Y ways look super clean!


----------



## mchasal (Sep 26, 2021)

nighthawkFmobil said:


> Nice job! What tablet are you using?


Thanks! It's a Nexus 7 recovered from a scrap bin. Kinda beat up, the USB port is dead, but fortunately wireless charging works. I also used an 5th gen Fire tablet that worked fine, but the screen resolution is a bit low especially in the preview screen.


> Your mills Y ways look super clean!


Unlike the rest of my "shop".


----------



## Citizen Smith (Jan 19, 2022)

mchasal said:


> I recently ordered a TouchDRO V2 adapter with the enclosure, along with some Ditron magnetic scales to mount on a Bridgeport mill.
> I noticed that the enclosure parts differ a little bit from the instructions on the TouchDRO site, so I recorded the assembly of the enclosure in case that's helpful to anyone who gets the, presumably, new enclosure.
> 
> 
> ...


Mchasal, Thanks.  It helped me.  Especially the part about not getting the plug wired mirror backwards.  I know a guy that did that and he doesn't  like smoke.


----------

